# Pic of 1/72 scale airfield



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Some older models built a while back, the purpose of the picture was to try and add a border from an old 1940s picture to my model picture. I like the effect it adds to my aged picture.










Agentsmith


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

agentsmith said:


> Some older models built a while back, the purpose of the picture was to try and add a border from an old 1940s picture to my model picture. I like the effect it adds to my aged picture.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 looks fantastic, great idea. you don't see borders like that anymore these days.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks Model maker!

Combining the old style border with the new pictures I have planned for next year will make for some interesting images.

Agentsmith


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I have a lot of old pics with those broders. Looks good!


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thank you John!

I was looking at some of the German WWII pictures that are for sale om e-Bay and noticed some of them had the scalloped looking borders on them and thought it would fun to add that effect to some of my pictures.
I will try this on some of my new pictures next year.

Agentsmith


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

If you turn it over, is the date on the back?  Looks just like the photos I have from my parents back in the 40s and 50s. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks roadrner!

I do intend to copy the date on the reverse side of the old pictures and add them to my pics later this year. I want my fake pictures to look as real as possible.

Agentsmith


----------

